# New Guy, Just pulled home a Flying Junior... HELP



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys, Names Jon Wright. I just pulled home a 71 Flying Junior. They guy said it "had everything" i am quickly realizing that is not the case. I am missing a boom vang and something to attach the forestay to the bow. I am trying to figure out how to get this thing rigged correctly so i can get out and sail it when the weather gets nicer. I am very new to sailing still and have a lot to learn. But I am looking forward to taking the wife and kid out. Anyway, i am a lot more used to old cars and motorcycles. I have a cool old 74 MGB GT and a 72 CB350 honda motorcycle. Anyway, i am sure i will be buggin you guys with questions here soon.
Thanks


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome! You have a great starter boat!
Sounds like you are missing the tang or perhaps just a shackle for the forestay. Lots of folks here willing to help, and a few jokers too.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Here ya go Jon!


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi It sounds like you might be missing the forestay. I also have an FJ but mine is a 1967 However most of the basic rig is almost the same as they are a class boat. I have also found a man in AZ. with the same year FJ and type of FJ as mine. WE have been in contact for a few years. A few pictures of your boat will help. The U-Tube post above is great if you search you will find more good video post on the Flying Junior. You may find a school or college that still teaches with the FJ They can help with more expertise than I can offer.
It will help if you have a buddy to hold the mast up right. Not your wife or kids you want this to be fun for them and trying to figure it all out may not be a lot of fun. I do this alone quite a number of times but the FJ was made as a two person training craft. Pick a day without to much wind ripples on the water. yeah wish I had one of those weather control buttons 
The mast can be stepped so it is more forward or aft depending on wind conditions. More on that later. BE SURE NO POWER LINES ARE NEAR.For now just put the mast in the center. Be sure your Halyards are run. The lines that raise and lower the sails. You should have three wires or cables hanging down. forestay and two shrouds. You seem to be hinting that you are missing the forestay. This is the wire that comes from the front of the mast and pins to the bow or front of the boat ? I will post more if I see you reply.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

THanks for the video, i have seen that a number of times. it is helpful for a lot of stuff but my biggest concern was getting the mast up and attaching the shrouds. The side stays have the little pins and attach quite easily. i was concerned at first about the mast as there is no hardware of any kind to attach it, it just sits in the little channel and can slide forward and aft but i saw once i put some tension on the forestay it seemed to hold pretty steady. somebody said that where you position the mast depends on wind conditions. anybody want to elaborate on that for me? there is a carabiner on the bow that looks like the guy might have been using that to attach the forestay, but that does not seem like the best thing to use, i am not sure what kind of shackle i would need but i will keep looking around. pictures will follow soon. to show you all what i am talking about.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

mast location changes "center of effort" I think it's called


----------



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

well it wont let me post pictures till i have 10 total posts. ill get them up soon. thanks for your help


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad to see you back ! Ok reading what you have posted. I think you need to google FJ parts You will find APS and they have a lot of pictures. West Marine also has a lot of parts.
You need to be looking at the bow plate and forestay adjuster I think. I will assume you have a bow plate and it may have three or so holes in it ? This is where you are hooking your forestay with a carabiner. I will not say this is not right because sailing is about learning to make the boat fit you and your needs. It is not the normal way to do it. I will also guess it is not class legal. My boat has an adjuster with a pin in it that will not fall out. 
Lets talk about class and one design. APS that has parts for the Vanguard FJ > I have a Southern Ohio sail craft FJ . A manufacturer may pay for the rights to build and sell all the FJ boats that they can. They make them to one design and the class rules. This means all the boats are (almost the same) 
wikapidea has history for the FJ, University MD, New Bren High School these places are good for your web searches. 
about your mast place it in the middle for now. I like to have some rack or have it leaning back in high winds and more up right in light air The rig tension I like is tighter in a good breeze and less so in light air. 
Next I need to tell you on my 1967 FJ when I capsize I can with effort right it. I am 180 lbs 6 ft If I turtle it is a lot of work to get it up right. If I am in 2 foot waves I can not get it bailed out the waves will wash over the deck and the center board will be below the water line. The boat is swamped until I can get her to the shore. What I am trying to say is have a plan. That said the FJ is a nice boat and if you put the rail in the water you will get buckets in the boat have a huge loss in speed They stay up right for most normal use. They are stable and sail best when you can keep them kind of flat. 
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. IT looks like i found what parts I need. i really wish i could find a cheaper boom vang than 73 bucks. as for the adjustable forestay thingy i found one for like 7 bucks. I am obvioulsy looking for budget sailing. Having spent 400 on the boat and trailer I dont want to spend more than another 100 bucks on this that way if this boat really does not work out for me I should be able to sell it and get my money back. (hopefully) and try to find something better for the wife and kids. i really appreciate all the help guys. i think i have ten posts now, ill try and post some pictures


----------



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well got my 10 posts in so here are the pictures as promised here is the bow plate with 2 holes. one has the carabiner in it the other is where i expect to put an adjustable forestay thingy. 








this is my side stays








here is the mast channnel, surprising that that is deep enough/sturdy enough to keep the mast in the right spot








here is the boat sitting outside before i pulled it home


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

You might want to reconsider painting that interior. That looks like gelcoat, not paint. Once you start painting, you're going down a rabbit hole. Buffing and cleaning the gelcoat is the better approach.

Also that clip looks like it would be for the winch, not for the forestay. I believe something like this might be more appropriate: New Stainless Steel 316 Bow shackle 3/16"


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

On my boat the mast channel has a few bars across it making the channel into small squares. At the foot of the mast is a plastic shoe with a hollow bite out of the center of the shoe so it can fit on a cross bar. The channel is about the same size. I would like to see the bottom of your mast.
The pins on your shrouds are just like mine. I do not set them to tight most of the time. your mast will have some play so it will lean forward going down wind. 
Down wind is where you want to have a boom vang. If you go to the hardware store you can get a few pulleys and clips you can then google knots. I can not remember the name of knot I am using climbers use it and it starts with a p ? It is not a taunt hitch but this Knot works as my cam cleat. 

Be patient part of the fun is learning. It is very hard to buy a used boat that you are going to try to figure out. You might try to find some local sailors or a club and get a few rides. Most real sailors are very happy to help! The saddest thing that can happen is for you to put the boat in the water and go no place. Then decide sailing is not much fun. You will have no real idea what sailing is. A good start is very important for your opinion. I should have started you with this before talking about boats and part stores.
Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

That SS. bow Shackle 3/16 for around $ 4.00 Is not the adjustable forestay shackle that is on the bow of most FJ boats but a lot of boats are not the same in everyway. I am not good on a computer so I will give out my phone for you to TEX me as FJ TEX 859 89Three six 77four after I get a tex I will send you a picture of my forestay and bow cleat . 
Regards, Lou


----------



## fj007 (Dec 10, 2013)

jimgo said:


> You might want to reconsider painting that interior. That looks like gelcoat, not paint. Once you start painting, you're going down a rabbit hole. Buffing and cleaning the gelcoat is the better approach.
> 
> Also that clip looks like it would be for the winch, not for the forestay. I believe something like this might be more appropriate: New Stainless Steel 316 Bow shackle 3/16"


My initial plan was to buff the blue gelcoat and leave it, but when I pulled it home and took a closer look I saw the gelcoat had worn off compleatly in a few spots, there are a couple of bare fiberglass spots on the deck and interior. I was actually going to ask what I should do to that so the strands wouldnt show through the paint. as for paint, i think a bright yellow would have been too much, but i was thinking more of a pale yellow. not sure where i am going to find a pale yellow paint that will be tough enough for a boat deck so if you have any advice im open to hearing about it.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't done any gelcoat repairs, so I can't give you good advice there. But I know it can be purchased and that it can be dyed. If you're OK with it not matching 100%, that's the route I'd consider before painting.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

